# Life is a Journey



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I was inspired to put this story up by alexx's thread my story
O.K. Here goes nothing:

Ryan Brookeway, the young manager of Apple Tree Stables, Jogged into the impecable tack room to collect Dapple Lily's tack. Dapple Lily was a grey part Lusitano mare. She was 2 aand a half ready to start traing. Apple Tree Stables was owned by Marcus Dossier, an expirenced horseman.

Gotto go answer the door I'll post more stuff soon.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

He didn't train the horses himself after a bad fall,making him unable to compete orride an unpredictable youngster. Marcus had a team of 5 gentle ande patient hands who took care of and trained two horses each. The five were Sam, Rachel, Vixen, Anne and Pete. Them having two horses each made ten horses, plus the three that Ryan was looking after. That made thirteen horses on campus.


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

*Thats cool*

Thats a good start. Keep going!!


----------

